# Max tire size on Specialized Roubaix?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

What's the max tire size for the Specialized Roubaix? 28?
Specialized website makes no mention of it.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I've run 31mm (actual width) tires on my Roubaix.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

DaveT said:


> I've run 31mm (actual width) tires on my Roubaix.


How much extra (if any) clearance room do you have? Any rubbing during frame flex?
Or better yet, any chance you could post some photos of the tires/frame

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

KMan said:


> How much extra (if any) clearance room do you have? Any rubbing during frame flex?
> Or better yet, any chance you could post some photos of the tires/frame
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


Couldn't provide pics now, the bike is put away for the winter.

As I recall, there was enough clearance with tires measuring 31mm (schwalbe Ultremo 700x28 on HED C2 rims) that I wasn't concerned about the tires picking up debris and getting it jammed in the fork or chain stays.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I ran a 28mm Ultremo ZX on my SL4 Roubaix no problem (on a 622x15c rim.) It seems like there's room for a 30-32mm mm tire but I'd be a little concerned about frame rub during hard sprints at that tire width. But yes, a 28mm tire on a wider 23-24mm rim would probably be the limit of what I'd be comfortable with. A 32mm tire on a narrow 19mm rim might work too. It really depends on how true to size the tire you're running is. The other thing is how strong your wheels are since you don't want them flexing when running tight tire clearance with the frame.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*schwalbe roubaix*



Dunbar said:


> I ran a 28mm Ultremo ZX on my SL4 Roubaix no problem (on a 622x15c rim.) It seems like there's room for a 30-32mm mm tire but I'd be a little concerned about frame rub during hard sprints at that tire width. But yes, a 28mm tire on a wider 23-24mm rim would probably be the limit of what I'd be comfortable with. A 32mm tire on a narrow 19mm rim might work too. It really depends on how true to size the tire you're running is. The other thing is how strong your wheels are since you don't want them flexing when running tight tire clearance with the frame.


Do you know if UltremoZX 28mm is (much) wider than Ultremo 25mm? Sometimes 28mm is 25mm actual width.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

steel515 said:


> Do you know if UltremoZX 28mm is (much) wider than Ultremo 25mm? Sometimes 28mm is 25mm actual width.


On my (narrow) Kinlin XR270 rims the 28mm ZX measured 27-28mm in width. I've since switched to wide Kinlin XC279 rims and am back on GP4000s tires. I didn't care for the Ultremo ZX FWIW.


----------



## dnsw17 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Follow up to max tire size on spec roubaix*



DaveT said:


> I've run 31mm (actual width) tires on my Roubaix.


Dave, I have a 2006 Roubaix and am curious how big of a tire I can fit on her for doing some off roading. Can you tell me what year your Roubaix is/was? Right now I have Vittoria Revolution Tech 28s and there is still plenty of room.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

My Roubaixs were 2008 and 2009 S-Works.


----------

